# Will a clipped head nailer shoot full round heads



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright,

We're getting a bit twisted with the nomenclature.

To the OP:

Don't put these:









In a gun that accepts these:









Or vice versa.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Never use a fastener that the gun wasn't specifically designed for. At a minimum, you will get a jam, but you're likely to also damage the nail gun. Personal injury is also a possibility. If the gun specifically says wire welded collation, the paper will likely interfere with the advancing mechanism.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

m1911 said:


> yes. use offset full round head
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-A3X120H...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1404963855&sr=1-4


is that a full head nail. looks *clipped* to me on my phone.
can't get a close enough view.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jaydee said:


> is that a full head nail. looks *clipped* to me on my phone.
> can't get a close enough view.


it's round but offset like the Paslode nails that I use in my porter cable clipped head nailer.

those are standard 28 degree wire collated.

paslode is 30-33 degree paper collated which is what my porter cable clipped head and most clipped head nailers take.

most full round head stick nailers are 20-22 deg plastic collated.

you can't just shove nails in your gun willie nillie....:blink:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

What I've found is if they are paper bound and the same angle my old PC will shoot both..I just make sure the mechanism is well lubed.......cuts down on jams 

When in doubt just switch to 21st century carpenter......use impact and screws :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I gave away my last clipped head nailer 20 years ago.

Can't even remember the last time I've seen clipped heads on a job.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

griz said:


> I gave away my last clipped head nailer 20 years ago.
> 
> Can't even remember the last time I've seen clipped heads on a job.


I take it you don't use paslode framers


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

What is the point of a clip head nailer? I used to have one when I first got started. I used it to hang MaxiPlank siding. I soon dumped it as it was heavier than a full head gun and the clip heads wouldn't pass inspection for framing around here.

I ask again, what is the point?


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

Some places allow clipped heads, and they are cheaper to buy then full round nailers. At least from what Ive seen. And for the record, I do NOT use clipped head, EVER.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> What is the point of a clip head nailer? I used to have one when I first got started. I used it to hang MaxiPlank siding. I soon dumped it as it was heavier than a full head gun and the clip heads wouldn't pass inspection for framing around here.
> 
> I ask again, what is the point?


I use a clipped head nailer with Paslode Roundrive nails. I prefer the paper collation as you don't have plastic bits hitting you in the face and flying all over the place.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Some my paslode strip nailers are at least 10 years old. Paslode change from clip head to round drive about six or seven years ago. We had trouble with the first generation of nails that came out. They would jam in the gun. Paslode has since figured it out and we haven't had any trouble shooting the rounddrives since.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Paton32 said:


> To everyone that has commented so far non of you are any help and have not answered the questions. Reason for asking these question is so I don't need that first aid kit


My Bostitch framing gun will handle both. I do it all time. Gotta be 28 degree wire. Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------

